

Death by 1000 cuts - KuraFire
http://www.standardista.com/death-by-1000-cuts/

======
pwang
Choice quotes from the blog:

> Since the reaction was based on hearing a forking sexual innuendo joke, a
> joke was heard whether or not it was intentionally made.

> The man who was terminated chose to post the experience on HackerNews. To
> me, that is a TOTAL overreaction. To you that might be a normal thing to do.
> This is definitely not what I would have done, but it is the option he
> chose. He apologized, which I think was awesome. I just don’t think
> HackerNews, being a troll Eden, is a place to post personal information
> about yourself or others.

> This is not the first time a “private” offensive joke has been overheard.
> (If others can hear you, like when you’re on your cell at Starbucks, it’s
> not private). The first few times we let such things slide. The next few
> times we give a “if looks could kills” stare. The next few times, we inform
> the perpetrator that we’re offended. For the comedically inclined, the next
> few times we mock the perpetrator. The next few times we ask them to shut
> up. The next time we tweet.

> So, who is to blame? I don’t think it really matters anymore. All I know is
> that this week has been horrible.

> Who should have been professionally disciplined? How about the SendGrid
> sysAdmins who couldn’t handle a DDoS attack? Seriously! SendGrid focused on
> the wrong staff people when their site went down.

